# Trying to find a name for this stance: description follows.



## TSDTexan (May 11, 2017)

Start in musubi dachi. Both feet at 45 degrees. Rotate one foot to heisoku dachi, keeping the other at 45 degrees.

Keeping a straight line, bring the heisoku dachi aligned foot straight back behind you, keeping the weight on the ball/big toe side of the foot.

The weight distribution is 50/50, the pelvis, spine and shoulders rotate to 45 degrees (in the same orientation as the lead foot), while lowering (sinking) the hip-hight through partial folding of the knee joints. (Like kosa dachi)

There is a considerable distance between the heel of the 45 degree foot and rear foot, though not as much as zenkutsu dachi.

Now... what is this called, and why can't I remember the name, or find it in my books?

Feel a senior moment coming on.


----------



## JR 137 (May 11, 2017)

Basically, zenkutsu dachi only the back leg's knee is bent with the heel up and weight on the ball of the foot?  Sorry, I'm trying to describe it and not doing as good as I thought.

Maybe a better way - you slid in and reversed punched in a zenkutsu dachi.  Your back foot is closer than normal, knee bent, and on the ball of the foot.  Shoulders are turned toward the punch, and back hand/arm is up and sometimes across your body protecting your head.

We use it in Seido a lot.  If I can find a pic, I'll post it.  Now I can't remember what it's called.  I'll ask tonight if I can remember to lol.


----------



## TSDTexan (May 11, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Basically, zenkutsu dachi only the back leg's knee is bent with the heel up and weight on the ball of the foot?  Sorry, I'm trying to describe it and not doing as good as I thought.
> 
> Maybe a better way - you slid in and reversed punched in a zenkutsu dachi.  Your back foot is closer than normal, knee bent, and on the ball of the foot.  Shoulders are turned toward the punch, and back hand/arm is up and sometimes across your body protecting your head.
> 
> We use it in Seido a lot.  If I can find a pic, I'll post it.  Now I can't remember what it's called.  I'll ask tonight if I can remember to lol.



No... the lead foot, and knee isn't pointed forward as it would be in zenkutsu, rotated.

 But yeah... that could be a good way to get to the posture.

It pops up in kata here and there..  but it's like trying to remember something that you know but can't remember.


----------



## TSDTexan (May 11, 2017)

Made a selfie!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 11, 2017)

The stance you have photographed looks like a stance in our (Isshin Ryu) Seisan kata.  Specifically, when we step across prior to delivering a kick with the rear leg.

This is not my video and not the way we do Seisan exactly, but it's close enough for illustrating the stance you photographed.






At 59 seconds, you see the stance you refer to.  From 55 seconds forward, you see the set up.  You see it again at 1:09.

I do not know the name of this specific stance.  It is part of the 'crossover step' in Seisan, and it is also seen in other of our kata, such as Chinto.  When we assume the stance you photographed, the knee of the rear leg is pressed into or very nearly into the inside of the knee of the forward leg, creating a 'lock' when the hips are turned to one direction.

I hope this is the stance you are referring to.  I'm sorry I don't have a specific name for it.  It's kind of like a reverse zenkutsu dachi.  I have heard people refer to it as a kosa dachi, but ours is deeper than what I typically think of as a kosa dachi.


----------



## jks9199 (May 11, 2017)

Based on Bill's comment and the descriptions,  is it possible that it isn't a formal named stance, but a frozen transitional position between two stances or actions?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 11, 2017)

This stance is used commonly in Chinese wrestling. It's called "outward bow arrow stance".

- When your opponent uses low roundhouse kick to kick your lower leg, you turn your shin bone to meet his kick.
- You use your shin bone to smash into the inside or outside of your opponent's leading leg.
- You move your foot behind your opponent's foot so you can scoop him.
- You use this stance to spin your body and throw your opponent.
- You step in with toes pointing outward so you can kick with the other leg.
- ...


----------



## TSDTexan (May 11, 2017)

Interesting...
GKR Karate - Kake dachi and Kosa Dachi

Kage Dachi in some styles, and I to have heard kosa dachi..  but my understanding of kosa dachi is rear leg tucked in the lead leg like seen in Nihanchi kata.




Last night our Shihan was killing me by having us take the rear leg'side knee all the way to the floor next to the heel of the lead leg. Up and down... I fell over twice!!!


----------



## Pepsiman (May 11, 2017)

This may sound stupid, but it almost looks like a heavily modified Xie Bu (Rest Stance)?

Instructions for the Rest Stance (Xie Bu) - Kung Fu & Wushu Stance - Black Belt Wiki


----------



## JR 137 (May 11, 2017)

I knew I forgot something when I left class tonight!

Maybe Saturday.


----------



## TSDTexan (May 11, 2017)

Pepsiman said:


> This may sound stupid, but it almost looks like a heavily modified Xie Bu (Rest Stance)?
> 
> Instructions for the Rest Stance (Xie Bu) - Kung Fu & Wushu Stance - Black Belt Wiki



Not stupid... I dig it

Not the exact stance but very close. We don't bring the pelvis that low (as if seated)  but the spread between lead leg and rear is the same.


----------



## TSDTexan (May 11, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> The stance you have photographed looks like a stance in our (Isshin Ryu) Seisan kata.  Specifically, when we step across prior to delivering a kick with the rear leg.
> 
> This is not my video and not the way we do Seisan exactly, but it's close enough for illustrating the stance you photographed.
> 
> ...



Yes, that is a very close match. And we were drilling mae geri from the stance just like that.


----------



## JR 137 (May 11, 2017)

Suri Ashi Dachi (pronounced su-ray ashi dachi)!!!!
Forward gliding stance.  Not to be confused with Tsuri Ashi Dashi - Crane stance

Suri ashi dachi

It's usually done a bit deeper though, but that's the head of our organization, so I can't criticize


----------



## TSDTexan (May 11, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Suri Ashi Dachi (pronounced su-ray ashi dachi)!!!!
> Forward gliding stance.  Not to be confused with Tsuri Ashi Dashi - Crane stance
> 
> Suri ashi dachi
> ...




Except the lead and rear feet are both pointed in the same direction.


----------



## VPT (May 12, 2017)

Pepsiman said:


> This may sound stupid, but it almost looks like a heavily modified Xie Bu (Rest Stance)?
> 
> Instructions for the Rest Stance (Xie Bu) - Kung Fu & Wushu Stance - Black Belt Wiki



If the xie bu position is transitional, then it is very much the same posture.

And yes, I call it kosa dachi. It's still the same whether in Passai or Naihanchi or any Goju kata. "Kosa" means crossing, so whenever your legs are crossed across the centerline, you are in a crossin stance, hence, kosa dachi.

But how many of you can do this? 




This is a "twisting dragon stance" from a Japanese martial art called Taido. Burns your legs like Balrog


----------



## TSDTexan (May 12, 2017)

VPT said:


> If the xie bu position is transitional, then it is very much the same posture.
> 
> And yes, I call it kosa dachi. It's still the same whether in Passai or Naihanchi or any Goju kata. "Kosa" means crossing, so whenever your legs are crossed across the centerline, you are in a crossin stance, hence, kosa dachi.
> 
> ...



These were what my Shihan was making us do. 35 times. Up, and down to the floor.

After that we front kicked 12 times.

I normally don't moan out loud in pain. And Shihan was smiling and laughing, which made me smile, and moan/groan.

And he was having me do the counts:
Ichi
Ni
San
*Topple over, get up quickly*
Yon
Go (wimper)
...
Ni Ju Ni
*Topple over*
Ni Ju San
*groan*
...
San Ju Go
Yamae

MAE GARI !

I have low arches, which leads to my knees acting up and causing pain in certain postures.

This was brutally painful.


----------

